# Merckx alloy genuine??



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

Spent a while trying to search for anything on this frame. Nothing. any ideas out there?


----------



## martinrjensen (Sep 23, 2007)

is that thing carbon fiber?


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

Alloy


----------



## martinrjensen (Sep 23, 2007)

Interesting. I just thought CF because I noticed the F Derailleur mount is bolted on and not welded. Didn't really think of aluminum.


----------



## latman (Apr 24, 2004)

I saw that frame on eBay very recently , i know nothing about it but I wonder if it is alloy tubing glued over lugs given the fine lines at each "joint"


----------



## latman (Apr 24, 2004)

just deleting it off my eBay watch list , went for 205 pounds . did you buy it bikerjulio ?
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...HGWzkG0%3D&viewitem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

not me. i was just curious about the frame. seemed unusual. i have my eye on other things.


----------



## latman (Apr 24, 2004)

A few things caught my eye with that auction, 
- 1st the ugly IMO seat cluster and brake bridge
- 2nd the word Skandium (instead of scandium)
-3rd the Shimano STI "adaptors"
-4th the Campag square taper BB
-5th the nonreplaceable alloy gear hanger 
-6th the logo/paint style seems very genuine early mid 90s
but overall a very interesting bike....


----------

